

Is MSN Messenger Down? - markbao

Adium isn't connecting to MSN, nor is Meebo. login.live.com is getting Service Unavailable errors.<p>Edit: looks like it's back up... ish.
======
usaccounts
Yeah...maybe Microsoft shut down finally.

